
The Senate’s new anti-encryption bill is even worse than EARN IT - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/06/senates-new-anti-encryption-bill-even-worse-earn-it-and-thats-saying-something
======
abecedarius
Longer discussion at
[https://cyberlaw.stanford.edu/blog/2020/06/there%E2%80%99s-n...](https://cyberlaw.stanford.edu/blog/2020/06/there%E2%80%99s-now-
even-worse-anti-encryption-bill-earn-it-doesn%E2%80%99t-make-earn-it-bill-ok)

------
perl4ever
"require that manufacturers of encrypted devices and operating systems,
communications providers, and many others must have the ability to decrypt
data upon request"

Would the unintended effect be maybe just to eliminate _commercial_ encryption
software and force everyone to use open source?

~~~
abecedarius
From the link I posted in another comment:

> The bill is so broadly worded that I think it _might_ apply to individual
> contributors to open-source projects, such as, say, the Linux kernel, but
> I’m not sure and I don’t want to scare everybody.

But the bigger picture is that this bill is part of a strategy. It's meant to
make EARN IT look less unreasonable by comparison. A unified strategy needs a
unified response.

------
personjerry
More digestible version I made:
[https://thinkerapp.com/shared/MessyRadiantCaracal](https://thinkerapp.com/shared/MessyRadiantCaracal)

Context: This is a highlighted summary generated with an app I built to help
myself approach all the drier HN links I was opening. I appreciate any
feedback from the HN community on this project!

~~~
hrishios
> More digestible version I made:
> [https://thinkerapp.com/shared/MessyRadiantCaracal](https://thinkerapp.com/shared/MessyRadiantCaracal)

> Context: This is a highlighted summary generated with an app I built to help
> myself approach all the drier HN links I was opening. I appreciate any
> feedback from the HN community on this project!

Nicely done! Small suggestion I have is to add the expand functionality to
tapping on the passage. It feels more natural and doesn't currently do
anything.

~~~
personjerry
Thanks for the suggestion! Did you intuitively feel that the text was
clickable?

------
8organicbits
> Instead, the government can require the system to be redesigned.

No thanks.

~~~
Nasrudith
Yeah I wonder legally what is in place precisely to stop someone from just
telling the secret court to go fuck themselves or pleading the 13th? The
secrecy they claim as a pretense would be ruined if cryptographers go missing.
Whoops operation compromised from the start.

Revealing what was obvious from the start that it is a fucking fascist tool of
abuse by minds incapable of comprehending irony. These are same the dumb fucks
who would fire people for being gay out of fear that they would be blackmailed
disregarding that their policy is the source of blackmailability.

------
someguy7839e
Does this affect open source? PGP, cryptsetup, veracrypt and more? How do they
factor in?

